# Invaluable Advice to All Uber Drivers!



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

#1 Sign up with Lyft
#2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment 
#3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date) 
#4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess value is subjective, this is worthless to me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Items #1 and #2 are good. I have problem with the rest.

the end game for all drivers should be enough number of pax in both platforms that one day we can give an ultimatum to Uber to add the tip button and if not, we uber off.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


Probably wouldn't take to long to get deactivated if you just asked for a tip on each Uber trip. Maybe you could ask the pax if they have a water or some candy for you and ask them to borrow their charger.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

another day and same thing happened. I used both platforms. got 2 dollar tip from a Uber a-hole pax who kept me waiting more than 20 minutes taking me hostage while his shit is in my car and he is in some store buying more shit. $10.00 tip for a $4.00 dollar ride from a nice Lyft rider. She told me she doesn;t want to use Uber because she cannot tip in Uber platform. today I check and there is the nice surprise. It was worth my while to pick her up. I told her usually I pick up Lyft people from +5 minutes farther because in general they are nicer people.

I have written enough emails to Uber asking them to tell their IT folks to add tip button. But they have robo-responded me and told me how uber is a cashless experience. Lack of the tip feature alone is a reason we have to crusade against Uber and make a big enough driver and passenger base and one day prepare to uber off to get what we need from them.

2 days ago I took a group of 3 people to a steak house. This was their 3rd ride ever. They told me how they like the system and how everything is included. And I told them not really and explained the tip with the base fare of $4.00 example and asked them "where do you think the tip is in a $4.00 ride that leave the driver $2.40 and on average takes 20-25 minutes of his time?" They were so regretful. They were nice people. they felt real remorse for not tipping the prior 2 Uber drivers they had earlier. And they showed real empathy and regret that they were mislead and they were pissed. At the end of the short trip, 2 of the pax tipped me each separately. $13.00 ! from these nice people. they didn't know about Uber lies.

I still drive for Uber and Lyft and intend to be doing so as there is no better option for me to make money in my free time. I screwed up financially enough to not be ale to sabotage my money making prospects. but I cannto allow uber to be only game in town.

I will do whatever to give a lift to Lyft.

Uber is the evil! And not the pax!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Items #1 and #2 are good. I have problem with the rest.
> 
> the end game for all drivers should be enough number of pax in both platforms that one day we can give an ultimatum to Uber to add the tip button and if not, we uber off.


I agree, but its kinda fun to think about


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I guess value is subjective, this is worthless to me.


A sense of humor worth much more to ya?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


I might have agreed with you until Lyft saturated their market with new drivers, *JUST LIKE UBER.*

*Those tips and power driver bonuses don't mean shit when the gross paychecks are cut in HALF or more.*


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I've only been on the board for a month but there is an obvious pattern of "new" members coming online and giving pretty much the same bad advice, advice that will get you deactivated - such as the one you gave above.
> 
> I'm guessing that it's either the same handful of disgruntled drivers making sockpuppet accounts or an orchestrated campaign from Uber competitors.
> I think Uber is underpaying as well in many markets but I don't try to "fight back" by encouraging someone to lose their job.
> In any case I always encourage the use of the "ignore" feature when someone obviously has nothing to say.


Couldn't ignore my post though....ironic


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> Couldn't ignore my post though....ironic


She doesn't even drive. With her attitude she'll last about a week with pax.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ARG28 - "If you do your job shitty, isn't it bad for you?" I am responding with a quote from Stand Up comedian Louis C. K.

If you are in your 20s, probably you should search for his take on 20 somethings and how they see the world especially when it comes to jobs.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

here for your convenience in case you cannot find it:


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


I drive for both. Whenever I get an Uber pax who has never ridden Lyft, I given that person a "_first Lyft ride free_" coupon with my promo code. I get $5 every time one of those coupons is used.

While I do this as a favor to my paxs, Lyft, and myself, I'm also helping out Uber. As everyone knows, competition is vital in any capitalistic market, so I'm doing what I can to help all parties. But that's just the kind of gent Desert Driver is.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> A sense of humor worth much more to ya?


Oh, don't worry about @BlkGeep. He's terminally grumpy, but he's an OK bloke. Just understand how he is.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


How long have you been driving for Lyft?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> In any case I always encourage the use of the "ignore" feature when someone obviously has nothing to say.


Excellent idea. Added!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Since I'm on ice until my car gets fixed, I thought I might pimp out Lyft in my local bars. Go in, sit down, get my promo cards out there. Trying to figure out my schtick though.

Any suggestions?

Are you a nice person and consistenly give out five star ratings? Then try Lyft. We're nice people like you.

If not call Uber, they will let anybody drive.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Since I'm on ice until my car gets fixed, I thought I might pimp out Lyft in my local bars. Go in, sit down, get my promo cards out there. Trying to figure out my schtick though.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Just make sure the following disclaimer appears on the bottom of your promo cards.

_This is Lyft, not Uber. ******bags need not apply,_


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I've only been on the board for a month but there is an obvious pattern of "new" members coming online and giving pretty much the same bad advice, advice that will get you deactivated - such as the one you gave above.
> 
> I'm guessing that it's either the same handful of disgruntled drivers making sockpuppet accounts or an orchestrated campaign from Uber competitors.
> I think Uber is underpaying as well in many markets but I don't try to "fight back" by encouraging someone to lose their job.
> In any case I always encourage the use of the "ignore" feature when someone obviously has nothing to say.


First, you are not even a driver yet so your opinion doesn't hold much water yet.
second, stop assuming it is the same person with multiple accounts. Here is a news flash for you before you hit the road, there are thousands of former and current drivers that have the same beef with Uber. Lyft loves the fact Uber doesn't have a tip button (that is still cashless!) because it drives drivers and some riders to Lyft. Third, his #3 point was to get deactivated. He is saying go out blazing your guns. It could mean putting a sign in the back of your seat to read "tips are not included in the fare" or just ignore any request over 5 minutes away. Whatever griped you as a driver is going back at the rider/company and let them have it verbally or with a message (sign). Some of the stuff is tongue in cheek but you need to be a big girl and be able to figure out who is just being extreme and who really means it.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I might have agreed with you until Lyft saturated their market with new drivers, *JUST LIKE UBER.*
> 
> *Those tips and power driver bonuses don't mean shit when the gross paychecks are cut in HALF or more.*


Good point, but at least with lift you feel like there's something of a community happening, you get tipped, and your rates are actually reasonable. With Uber I'm pretty sure Kalanick and Camp would just assume shoot me in the side of the head before seeing me make an extra dollar on a standard fare.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> Good point, but at least with lift you feel like there's something of a community happening, you get tipped, and your rates are actually reasonable. With Uber I'm pretty sure Kalanick and Camp would just assume shoot me in the side of the head before seeing me make an extra dollar on a standard fare.


I really don't care about either company. Just pay a reasonable rate and I'm an instant fanboi.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> here for your convenience in case you cannot find it:


Dude don't condescend to me okay. First off, I'm from Boston and I love comedy so I know Louis CKs sh*t quite well. I shouldn't be surprised though what with the clever, sharp, intelligent sense of humor you clearly have as demonstrated by your not at all dated avatar that you do too. Second. I have a bachelors degree from a top 50 US liberal arts university -- I'm not some dumb, can't-do-anything-but-drive-people-around-for-a-living idiot. I'm a music teacher primarily and I do Uber and Lift on the side. Third I'm 28, so yeah I'm in my 20s but I'm a hell of a lot closer to the end of em than the beginning, and fourth, and most importantly, *I've worked more shit jobs than years I've lived* and I'm not exaggerating. I've waited tables at sh*t restaurants, countless retails gigs for min wage or close to it, landscaping, delivering newspapers, unpaid internships while in college, so please don't lecture me, or rather, steal someone else's lecture, about how I should do a sh*tty job well, cuz I'll bet I know that game better than you do. Also, do yourself a favor and change that dumb-ass avatar of a movie that wasn't even funny 20 years ago when it came out. Thanks for the comedy enlightenment though...when's the last time anyone remotely funny came outta Tampa anyway?


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> ARG28 - "If you do your job shitty, isn't it bad for you?" I am responding with a quote from Stand Up comedian Louis C. K.
> 
> If you are in your 20s, probably you should search for his take on 20 somethings and how they see the world especially when it comes to jobs.


ALSO....you totally missed the ENTIRE point I was making there man, jesus. My point was that Lyft is an infinitely better organization to be a part of, so get involved with them and ditch Uber, and in the process try and f*ck their sh*t up (not the riders mind you, or the other drivers) however you think you can....because they are the epitome of big business at its most evil and diabolical. If you work at Enterprise or something and hate your job...so what...if you have no fall back just do it and do it well. They're a decent organization that provides an important service from what I understand. Uber exploits it's partners, stiffs them left and right, is completely in-transparent in their operational maneuvering, and are completely ruthless (and often illegal) in their competitive practices. So way to go on getting at all what I was trying to say but it's really cool that you saw Louis CK do stand-up on TV once and remembered part of it.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, don't worry about @BlkGeep. He's terminally grumpy, but he's an OK bloke. Just understand how he is.


Fair enough


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


#2, the reasons the rates are low is because it is the only way the two companies can compete with each other. Neither can claim better drivers since all the smart ones work for both. So they have price wars and lower the fares in every market the share with one another. Thus, drivers are slitting their own throats working for both.
#3, never purposely sabotage the company you work for. That is something expected from a Liberal with no character or moral compass, not someone you would want to do business with. Why would anyone want to hire you after you stab a previous employer/contractor holder in the back.
#4, always do your best even when your not being compensated enough. Work on getting a better job with someone else who deserves your best. But always do your best even when they aren't deserving of it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> ditch Uber, and in the process try and f*ck their sh*t up (not the riders mind you, or the other drivers) however you think you can....because they are the epitome of big business at its most evil and diabolical.


If you watch them closely Uber is doing just a fine job of ****ing things up without any help from drivers.

AND there is also the remote possibility that they'll get their heads out of their asses at some point.

I don't believe in burning bridges with ex associations. There is no reward for that AND if you drove for Uber you agreed in writing NOT to engage in disparaging activity while engaged in the course of doing business with them. I believe my agreement to that is more important than '****ing their shit up.' Young people, generally observing, often have a misplaced vendetta against competition.

Just go out and beat them on the field of service and that will be entirely sufficient.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sly said:


> #2, the reasons the rates are low is because it is the only way the two companies can compete with each other. Neither can claim better drivers since all the smart ones work for both. So they have price wars and lower the fares in every market the share with one another. Thus, drivers are slitting their own throats working for both.
> #3, never purposely sabotage the company you work for. That is something expected from a Liberal with no character or moral compass, not someone you would want to do business with. Why would anyone want to hire you after you stab a previous employer/contractor holder in the back.
> #4, always do your best even when your not being compensated enough. Work on getting a better job with someone else who deserves your best. But always do your best even when they aren't deserving of it.


First off, weird to bring politics into this for no reason whatsoever. I'd say that says a lot more about you and your f*cked up preconceptions than anything I've alluded to about myself, but okay, lets go with it. You're clearly of a different mind but I see a clear difference between legitimate employment and callous exploitation. If you were a coal miner at the turn of the century 115 years ago and the big trusts that ran pretty much all industry as it then existed would sooner see you and your family die of disease or undernourishment before bumping wages up to a livable level (and they absolutely would have...crack a book on it)...is that a noble death? Are you morally superior to someone who looks around, sees that they're on a sinking ship, manages a way off, and then goes after the people who were responsible for keeping the ship afloat and those aboard safe in the first place? That's an extreme parallel to draw I suppose, but at the same time it's not even strong enough, because the people steering this ship have absolute no regard for any of their passengers. But blind obedience? Is that what you're trying to tell me character is? Folding to blatant injustice because (let's be honest here) you're AFRAID to rock the boat...is that what good right-wing Americans hold up as their moral compass? If so you can keep on holding it.
I'm an American, and I know enough about America to be able to say with confidence that one of the reasons it's great is because of a founding principle being that excessive power should not go un-checked and right now that power isn't really political...it's economic and industrial and INSANELY LOPSIDED, so please don't give that self-righteous, lefty-bashing, morally superior sh*t cuz that's exactly the attitude that would have ruined this nation at the most pivotal moments in our history. We wouldn't be here without the American Revolution obviously, and guess who revolutionaries tend to be....lefties. AGGRESSIVE ones. WWII...who was manning the ship for damn near all of our involvement in it? A very reasonable, very left-leaning president who I won't insult you but actually naming him.
But getting back to your point about "stabbing a previous employer in the back"....do you think for a second that anyone at Uber's executive levels gives a f*ck about ANYONE under them? We're a dime a dozen, which is ACTUALLY why they keep lowing fares and cutting rates for partners. It's not Adam Smith's beautiful, often mis-understood idea of a perfect capitalistic system at work. It's very rich people exploiting and draining the lower middle-class, which does not work as an economic system...cuz you need a middle class to buy all the sh*t the economy keeps pumping out.
I don't know about you but if someone throws a punch at me cuz he thinks I'm too weak or scared to hit back, I'm sending one right back at him. I'm not going to thank him for not pulling a gun out and shooting me in the chest. What kind of character is that a demonstration of? Hard work is not in and of itself a virtuous thing in my opinion if there's no sense of fulfillment or pride that comes from it. It's just a modernized, much less horrific version of slavery.
How was that for a liberal rant? I felt like your self-righteous, condescending attitude warranted it.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

#5 Do not sign up with Lyft because Lyft is doing nothing to compete with Uber's surge model. Earn more by learning how to only give surge rides. Uber has way more demand and more riders that are willing to pay higher prices.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> First off, weird to bring politics into this for no reason whatsoever. I'd say that says a lot more about you and your f*cked up preconceptions than anything I've alluded to about myself, but okay, lets go with it. You're clearly of a different mind but I see a clear difference between legitimate employment and callous exploitation. If you were a coal miner at the turn of the century 115 years ago and the big trusts that ran pretty much all industry as it then existed would sooner see you and your family die of disease or undernourishment before bumping wages up to a livable level (and they absolutely would have...crack a book on it)...is that a noble death? Are you morally superior to someone who looks around, sees that they're on a sinking ship, manages a way off, and then goes after the people who were responsible for keeping the ship afloat and those aboard safe in the first place? That's an extreme parallel to draw I suppose, but at the same time it's not even strong enough, because the people steering this ship have absolute no regard for any of their passengers. But blind obedience? Is that what you're trying to tell me character is? Folding to blatant injustice because (let's be honest here) you're AFRAID to rock the boat...is that what good right-wing Americans hold up as their moral compass? If so you can keep on holding it.
> I'm an American, and I know enough about America to be able to say with confidence that one of the reasons it's great is because of a founding principle being that excessive power should not go un-checked and right now that power isn't really political...it's economic and industrial and INSANELY LOPSIDED, so please don't give that self-righteous, lefty-bashing, morally superior sh*t cuz that's exactly the attitude that would have ruined this nation at the most pivotal moments in our history. We wouldn't be here without the American Revolution obviously, and guess who revolutionaries tend to be....lefties. AGGRESSIVE ones. WWII...who was manning the ship for damn near all of our involvement in it? A very reasonable, very left-leaning president who I won't insult you but actually naming him.
> But getting back to your point about "stabbing a previous employer in the back"....do you think for a second that anyone at Uber's executive levels gives a f*ck about ANYONE under them? We're a dime a dozen, which is ACTUALLY why they keep lowing fares and cutting rates for partners. It's not Adam Smith's beautiful, often mis-understood idea of a perfect capitalistic system at work. It's very rich people exploiting and draining the lower middle-class, which does not work as an economic system...cuz you need a middle class to buy all the sh*t the economy keeps pumping out.
> I don't know about you but if someone throws a punch at me cuz he thinks I'm too weak or scared to hit back, I'm sending one right back at him. I'm not going to thank him for not pulling a gun out and shooting me in the chest. What kind of character is that a demonstration of? Hard work is not in and of itself a virtuous thing in my opinion if there's no sense of fulfillment or pride that comes from it. It's just a modernized, much less horrific version of slavery.
> How was that for a liberal rant? I felt like your self-righteous, condescending attitude warranted it.


Is there a Cliff's Notes version?


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Is there a Cliff's Notes version?


Yeah, it goes like this: don't be a p*ssy cuz you've mistaken it for some moral high-ground and especially don't be condescending about it; also Uber is terrible, America was designed so it would not be terrible, and power needs to be checked always....


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> First off, weird to bring politics into this for no reason whatsoever. I'd say that says a lot more about you and your f*cked up preconceptions than anything I've alluded to about myself, but okay, lets go with it. You're clearly of a different mind but I see a clear difference between legitimate employment and callous exploitation. If you were a coal miner at the turn of the century 115 years ago and the big trusts that ran pretty much all industry as it then existed would sooner see you and your family die of disease or undernourishment before bumping wages up to a livable level (and they absolutely would have...crack a book on it)...is that a noble death? Are you morally superior to someone who looks around, sees that they're on a sinking ship, manages a way off, and then goes after the people who were responsible for keeping the ship afloat and those aboard safe in the first place? That's an extreme parallel to draw I suppose, but at the same time it's not even strong enough, because the people steering this ship have absolute no regard for any of their passengers. But blind obedience? Is that what you're trying to tell me character is? Folding to blatant injustice because (let's be honest here) you're AFRAID to rock the boat...is that what good right-wing Americans hold up as their moral compass? If so you can keep on holding it.
> I'm an American, and I know enough about America to be able to say with confidence that one of the reasons it's great is because of a founding principle being that excessive power should not go un-checked and right now that power isn't really political...it's economic and industrial and INSANELY LOPSIDED, so please don't give that self-righteous, lefty-bashing, morally superior sh*t cuz that's exactly the attitude that would have ruined this nation at the most pivotal moments in our history. We wouldn't be here without the American Revolution obviously, and guess who revolutionaries tend to be....lefties. AGGRESSIVE ones. WWII...who was manning the ship for damn near all of our involvement in it? A very reasonable, very left-leaning president who I won't insult you but actually naming him.
> But getting back to your point about "stabbing a previous employer in the back"....do you think for a second that anyone at Uber's executive levels gives a f*ck about ANYONE under them? We're a dime a dozen, which is ACTUALLY why they keep lowing fares and cutting rates for partners. It's not Adam Smith's beautiful, often mis-understood idea of a perfect capitalistic system at work. It's very rich people exploiting and draining the lower middle-class, which does not work as an economic system...cuz you need a middle class to buy all the sh*t the economy keeps pumping out.
> I don't know about you but if someone throws a punch at me cuz he thinks I'm too weak or scared to hit back, I'm sending one right back at him. I'm not going to thank him for not pulling a gun out and shooting me in the chest. What kind of character is that a demonstration of? Hard work is not in and of itself a virtuous thing in my opinion if there's no sense of fulfillment or pride that comes from it. It's just a modernized, much less horrific version of slavery.
> How was that for a liberal rant? I felt like your self-righteous, condescending attitude warranted it.


I liked this Liberal rant. Do you think since Lyft didn't give me form 1099 I should not bother declaring the income from their gig on my 2014 tax returns?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I liked this Liberal rant. Do you think since Lyft didn't give me form 1099 I should not bother declaring the income from their gig on my 2014 tax returns?


Risky.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> Yeah, it goes like this: don't be a p*ssy cuz you've mistaken *it* for some moral high-ground and especially don't be condescending about *it*; also Uber is terrible, America was designed so *it* would not be terrible, and power needs to be checked always....


Need to know what the "it" is in order to understand what this particular clash is about.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> here for your convenience in case you cannot find it:


That was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You get one rant for free. But the moderator will suspend you if you talk politics again. History is ok, current politics is not.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How much for additional rants?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As to post #29. Whether it's a liberal, conservative, communistic, bombastic, yaydayfdad.... rant, makes no different. A rant is a rant!! I prefer the ones in ALL CAPS WITH !!!!!!!!!S gives it that extra zing.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You get one rant for free. But the moderator will suspend you if you talk politics again. History is ok, current politics is not.


POST #"37 /@Sacto Burbs : Yeah. What
@yellowUmbrella
said. Take it from the Only Bison
to Survive UPNF Jail.

Ahoy and Welcome to the UP.Net Forums
from Marco Island, my 2nd Home inclu-
ing Boston. Oh, to be 28 again! And so angry aren't we? You've attracted Notables and Well-Knowns with Your Manifesto. Normally a good thing,
you're alienating Members faster
than Emperor A••hat Prints Money.

Lots of Members are Equally Aggravated
by Travis and #[F]Ubers Four Pillared
Foundation: Avarice+Deceit+Hubris +
Open Schadenfreude. We all work to-
gether (mostly) but by Reaching Con-
sensus Collegially, not by Any One
Member Excoriating Everyone.

Take a deep breath.
Take a break.
Let us All Digest your Content.
Thank you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am tempted to go off on a liberal rant to see if any Conservatives around here who are so keen on freedom would report me to the moderator 

Nah, Ill just made my dog listen to me


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> ... My point was that Lyft is an infinitely better organization to be a part of, so get involved with them and ditch Uber..


No one makes me feel exploited unless I let myself feel that way. I have not felt pressure to mislead a soul while driving for Uber. Hugh Heffner has made millions (maybe billions I guess) off of exploiting women but liberal woman say he empowers women and then complain to the masses that women are objectified. Everyone describes everything differently. I don't expect Phil Robertson to give Hugh Heffner answers and I don't expect Gloria Alred to give Billy Graham answers. Your results with Uber are not mine and mine are not yours. Welcome to life, results may vary.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am tempted to go off on a liberal rant to see if any Conservatives around here who are so keen on freedom would report me to the moderator
> 
> Nah, Ill just made my dog listen to me


 feel free to rant!! that's what makes these forums entertaining.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I have barely made the acquaintance of the moderator yet, and believe in pushing things up to, but not crossing, the line is the best policy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment


WOW are you so completely full of it.
LYFT is just as exploitive as Uber - and has the worst possible customer service systems.
In most cases, they don't even bother to 'warn' drivers - they just deactivate with no reason given.

In most cities, Lyft has FAR fewer drivers than Ubers, which means the ride requests come from much further away (requiring you to drive more unpaid-paid miles than Uber, which completely nullifies any rate difference and actually costs LYFT drivers more than accepting close-by ride-requests from Uber at a lower mileage rate).

When I was running both systems, I was continually getting ride-requests from LYFT that were 25 - 40 minutes away. The time spent driving to those requests (which were always for short fares of 1 - 5 miles) I missed far more profitable Uber ride requests.

BOTH companies exploit drivers.
Pick you poison.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

^^^^^^
Makes sense to me. Dish verses Direct verses Cable!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

FDR wasn't so great. You will see his SSI ponzi scheme collapse. He traded $20 gold coins with Americans for paper twenties by way of executive order in 1933. Yes, confiscated gold from citizens to enrich it's government. Not the same spirit of the founders of this nation in my book.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you mean those marvellous founders who thought it was just fine to enslave black people, treat white women as if they were chattel - those were the good old days. Oh yes, and the outrageous atheist Thomas Jefferson, and that reprobate Benjamin Franklin. And then being such cowards that they dressed up as Indians to throw tea into the harbour. Those swell guys who enshrined their right in the Constitution to go after and force back into slavery people who had successfully escaped and crossed State lines into free states. Those guys dispossessed one third of the population just because they liked the status quo-were patriotic-and didn't want to be associated with a bunch of crackpot revolutionaries.

They drove the loyalists out and confiscated their property. The founders of this country were a bunch of property thieves.

You can bet I'd cancel on their asses if any one of them wanted to get into my Uber car.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Since I'm on ice until my car gets fixed, I thought I might pimp out Lyft in my local bars. Go in, sit down, get my promo cards out there. Trying to figure out my schtick though.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I'm doing. I have a business card in the works with Lyft and Sidecar promo codes and my contact info. Then I walk around with a glow Uber sign. Usually people just approach me. Then I hand them business cards. By now, they ask me what the difference is between all platforms. It seems as If the majority are lead to believe they are already tipping. When I explain they are not, many draw a sour look of disappointment. Yup. Go Lyft/Sidecar, cause on the end, it's all about the money. And if Uber won't let us get paid, someone else will!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> #1 Sign up with Lyft
> #2 Work both services for a while with intentions of 1.) making more $ 2.) getting used to how it feels to _not_ be exploited -- it may be a bit of an adjustment
> #3) do whatever you can think of to sabotage the efforts of Uber's operation where ever you my be while still working from the inside (get creative but don't end up with an arraignment date)
> #4) Be the worst (but still safe) Uber Driver imaginable until they finally just fire you....go out in style like everyone knows they want to at least once from a sh*tty gig


Hopefully, nobody will follow your "advice." If you don't like driving, hang it up and let the rest of us do it.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you mean those marvellous founders who thought it was just fine to enslave black people, treat white women as if they were chattel - those were the good old days. Oh yes, and the outrageous atheist Thomas Jefferson, and that reprobate Benjamin Franklin. And then being such cowards that they dressed up as Indians to throw tea into the harbour. Those swell guys who enshrined their right in the Constitution to go after and force back into slavery people who had successfully escaped and crossed State lines into free states. Those guys dispossessed one third of the population just because they liked the status quo-were patriotic-and didn't want to be associated with a bunch of crackpot revolutionaries.
> 
> They drove the loyalists out and confiscated their property. The founders of this country were a bunch of property thieves.
> 
> You can bet I'd cancel on their asses if any one of them wanted to get into my Uber car.


Oh GOD are you on crack or what???


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> Dude don't condescend to me okay. First off, I'm from Boston and I love comedy so I know Louis CKs sh*t quite well. I shouldn't be surprised though what with the clever, sharp, intelligent sense of humor you clearly have as demonstrated by your not at all dated avatar that you do too. Second. I have a bachelors degree from a top 50 US liberal arts university -- I'm not some dumb, can't-do-anything-but-drive-people-around-for-a-living idiot. I'm a music teacher primarily and I do Uber and Lift on the side. Third I'm 28, so yeah I'm in my 20s but I'm a hell of a lot closer to the end of em than the beginning, and fourth, and most importantly, *I've worked more shit jobs than years I've lived* and I'm not exaggerating. I've waited tables at sh*t restaurants, countless retails gigs for min wage or close to it, landscaping, delivering newspapers, unpaid internships while in college, so please don't lecture me, or rather, steal someone else's lecture, about how I should do a sh*tty job well, cuz I'll bet I know that game better than you do. Also, do yourself a favor and change that dumb-ass avatar of a movie that wasn't even funny 20 years ago when it came out. Thanks for the comedy enlightenment though...when's the last time anyone remotely funny came outta Tampa anyway?


I think maybe you took it a little too seriously. But I admire your fire and passion. I'm guessing you're an excellent music teacher, and I'm not saying that sarcastically.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have barely made the acquaintance of the moderator yet, and believe in pushing things up to, but not crossing, the line is the best policy.


I learned last week where the line is, put my toes upon it, and got them stepped on. You folks almost lost Desert Driver to the Mod's delete button. Then what would you have done? Huh?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman made me do it.

Read about the hell they put the Quakers through because they were pacifist and opposed to the revolution on moral and religious grounds. Several died in jail before their wives were able to appeal to the pathetic little humanity that was inside some of those Selfsame founding Fathers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Lidman made me do it.


Lidman and Sacto Burbs are two of my favorite contributors out here. Good blokes who don't take themselves too seriously. Not unlike Desert Driver.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am tempted to go off on a liberal rant to see if any Conservatives around here who are so keen on freedom would report me to the moderator
> 
> Nah, Ill just made my dog listen to me


I had a chap get cross with me last night and this morning when I was explaining the benefits of nationalized healthcare. He didn't want to hear it. I would have tagged him in this post, but Merlin the Moderator ***** slapped pretty good last week for tagging folks in comments.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Crack break!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KrazyKlownz said:


> Crack break!!!





Sacto Burbs said:


> I am tempted to go off on a liberal rant to see if any Conservatives around here who are so keen on freedom would report me to the moderator
> 
> Nah, Ill just made my dog listen to me


I gotta advise against that. uberpeople.net (Moderator) made it pretty clear to me last week that upsetting other forum members will not be tolerated, even if they bring it on themselves. But in all honesty and fairness, the mods are pretty low-key here and they're pretty tolerant about blue language and irreverent comments.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't mistake lik'n founders more than FDR to proclaim'n founders flawless.... None perfect but Jesus.... The only one that knew exactly what to say and how to say it 100% of the time.... Man, do I get chills all over listening to recordings of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. preaching Jesus!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Experiment: Think about what you have heard an 'Uncle Tom' is from Jesse Jackson and CNN.... NOW google: 'Wiki uncle tom's cabin' and read (for yourselves) under 'plot'.... Result: Does new information give you a different perspective?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Listens to MLK Jr. call segregation sin... Agrees with him, but watches liberals destroy the evidence and rewrite history of Christian influences in the abolitionist and Civil Rights Movement.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

This dumb, backwoods, ******* realizes he has never met anyone that has actual read (for themselves) 'Uncle Tom's Cabin'. To even ask them about what is in the Wiki 'PLOT'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #"37 /@Sacto Burbs : Yeah. What
> @yellowUmbrella
> said. Take it from the Only Bison
> to Survive UPNF Jail.
> ...


Now I know why all of your posts looks so bizarre but strangely appealing:
They're in haiku!

Very visually attractive.
(And like most haiku, I usually have no idea what you're talking about.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I learned last week where the line is, put my toes upon it, and got them stepped on. You folks almost lost Desert Driver to the Mod's delete button. *Then what would you have done?* Huh?


ummm, managed?
Remembered you fondly?
Sold your space to the highest bidder?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ummm, managed?
> Remembered you fondly?
> Sold your space to the highest bidder?


POST # 63 /Michael - Cleveland : Bison
Ponders Whether
@All Hot 'n Bothered the OP has Self-
Destructed or Jus'Chillin' as suggested?


----------



## Janet Kirkpatrick (Apr 3, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> Couldn't ignore my post though....ironic


Agreed


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> WOW are you so completely full of it.
> LYFT is just as exploitive as Uber - and has the worst possible customer service systems.
> In most cases, they don't even bother to 'warn' drivers - they just deactivate with no reason given.
> 
> ...


POST # 43 /Michael - Cleveland : Bison
Congratulates Great-
Great Laker on "Poison Picking" for one-
week wonder ARG28 . Lil' Fella's been
AWOL for 10 days now. He shoulda gone
Straight to Video/Blog. Sigh.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

MikeB said:


> I liked this Liberal rant. Do you think since Lyft didn't give me form 1099 I should not bother declaring the income from their gig on my 2014 tax returns?


Civilly disobey at your own risk, but if you think your employer is evading _their_ responsibilities...


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 43 /Michael - Cleveland : Bison
> Congratulates Great-
> Great Laker on "Poison Picking" for one-
> week wonder ARG28 . Lil' Fella's been
> ...


Who says I won't? Some good points made by Michael - Cleveland though, I have to admit.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I think maybe you took it a little too seriously. But I admire your fire and passion. I'm guessing you're an excellent music teacher, and I'm not saying that sarcastically.


Thanks...appreciated


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> Who says I won't? Some good points made by Michael - Cleveland though, I have to admit.


Wait, what? When?
If I made a few good points, then believe me, it was by accident.
(no worries though, James River's got my back)


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> How long have you been driving for Lyft?


long enough to discern


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

OCBob said:


> First, you are not even a driver yet so your opinion doesn't hold much water yet.
> second, stop assuming it is the same person with multiple accounts. Here is a news flash for you before you hit the road, there are thousands of former and current drivers that have the same beef with Uber. Lyft loves the fact Uber doesn't have a tip button (that is still cashless!) because it drives drivers and some riders to Lyft. Third, his #3 point was to get deactivated. He is saying go out blazing your guns. It could mean putting a sign in the back of your seat to read "tips are not included in the fare" or just ignore any request over 5 minutes away. Whatever griped you as a driver is going back at the rider/company and let them have it verbally or with a message (sign). Some of the stuff is tongue in cheek but you need to be a big girl and be able to figure out who is just being extreme and who really means it.


THANK YOU


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #"37 /@Sacto Burbs : Yeah. What
> @yellowUmbrella
> said. Take it from the Only Bison
> to Survive UPNF Jail.
> ...


Noted.


----------



## ARG28 (Mar 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> No one makes me feel exploited unless I let myself feel that way. I have not felt pressure to mislead a soul while driving for Uber. Hugh Heffner has made millions (maybe billions I guess) off of exploiting women but liberal woman say he empowers women and then complain to the masses that women are objectified. Everyone describes everything differently. I don't expect Phil Robertson to give Hugh Heffner answers and I don't expect Gloria Alred to give Billy Graham answers. Your results with Uber are not mine and mine are not yours. Welcome to life, results may vary.


That was very clever. You made a gross generalization about "liberal women" (for some reason) and quickly followed it up by essentially saying it's naive to generalize. I hate it when people say one thing and then turn around and say another too....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> No one makes me feel exploited unless I let myself feel that way.


Exploitation is not a feeling - it's a fact.
(and that's why you cannot 'waive' the rights afforded you in the FLSA - Fair Labor and Standards act - like minimum wage and overtime)
We don't write laws to spare people's *feelings*.
We write laws to protect people from actual harm and disadvantage.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> That was very clever. You made a gross generalization about "liberal women" (for some reason) and quickly followed it up by essentially saying it's naive to generalize. I hate it when people say one thing and then turn around and say another too....


I think they call that hypocrisy.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exploitation is not a feeling - it's a fact.


However, some feel exploited when factually they are not (working for yourself, business ownership) and some don't feel exploited when factually they are (jobs, taxes, social security, monthly payments for every purchase). Your results may vary.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Exploited or empowered is all about whom you ask.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ARG28 said:


> That was very clever. You made a gross generalization about "liberal women" (for some reason) and quickly followed it up by essentially saying it's naive to generalize. I hate it when people say one thing and then turn around and say another too....


To give a another example of the exploit/empower take. Your posts claimed all Uber drivers are expoited. Some markets don't have a Lyft option. I have no problem with you liking Lyft or distrusting Uber, or as my wife says, then drive for Lyft and shut up.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think they call that hypocrisy.


I think they call that humanity.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exploitation is not a feeling - it's a fact.
> (and that's why you cannot 'waive' the rights afforded you in the FLSA - Fair Labor and Standards act - like minimum wage and overtime)
> We don't write laws to spare people's *feelings*.
> We write laws to protect people from actual harm and disadvantage.


Laws are written to manipulate and control. I am not looking for full protection from life, government. Sink or swim business ownership cannot be 1 size fits all. If I borrowed, $40,000 for an UberX car and then got on here and whined about down time hours, everyone would see the foolishness in that. If the majority borrows $15,000 and can't break even, I saw the foolishness of that before I started driving. Grow a business slow and with cash isn't something that can be passed into law. Results vary. Government is bad at solving problems. Good luck with that social security thing, my friends.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> We don't write laws to spare people's *feelings*.
> We write laws to protect people from actual harm and disadvantage.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I love the 'actual harm' part. My thoughts and religious beliefs can be deemed 'harmful', by the majority, but that doesn't make it 'factual'.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exploitation is not a feeling - it's a fact.
> (and that's why you cannot 'waive' the rights afforded you in the FLSA - Fair Labor and Standards act - like minimum wage and overtime)


Sounds like a post for Walmart/McDonald's disgruntled employees forum... I earn from $30 to $300 daily... The time it takes for that is solely at my reward or peril. I would not advise living life without an emergency fund.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Warning: thread is titled 'invaluable advice for all Uber drivers'.... summarized by pursue Lyft and avoid Uber. My take is: pursue an emergency fund and avoid buying crap with debt. Then fund your own retirement and be charitable with your SSI checks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I would not advise living life without an emergency fund.


And I would advise never getting sick, becoming disabled, losing a spouse, living alone, being involved in an accident, losing a job, ...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I love the 'actual harm' part. My thoughts and religious beliefs can be deemed 'harmful', by the majority, but that doesn't make it 'factual'.


I respectfully disagree. 'Actual damages' are why we have civil courts - and why civil courts require evidence to support a claim of damages, and allow a jury to decide. ie: Uber drivers vs. Uber in MA and CA federal civil court.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> To give a another example of the exploit/empower take. Your posts claimed all Uber drivers are expoited. Some markets don't have a Lyft option. I have no problem with you liking Lyft or distrusting Uber, or as my wife says, then drive for Lyft and shut up.


And as the US board of labor has said: 'nope, having a monopoly does not give you license to exploit your workers'. As a society we have standards we apply - and that's why in this country we no longer have 12 year olds working in coal mines and 10 year olds working in sweat-shops.

The 'sharing economy' is being exploited by corporations as a means to reap profits without paying the cost of any social responsibility.
Do you think that Uber would have grown so quickly if it hadn't first built its system by setting fares high enough to attract drivers to the money? Would drivers still be signing up today if they knew upfront that *at these fare levels they are likely losing money*?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And I would advise never getting sick, becoming disabled, losing a spouse, living alone, being involved in an accident, losing a job, ...


Exactly why an emergency fund should be a priority. Put some aside in the good time, to get you through the bad times... When you look back, you will notice more good times than bad.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The 'sharing economy' is being exploited by corporations as a means to reap profits without paying the cost of any social responsibility.
> Do you think that Uber would have grown so quickly if it hadn't first built its system by setting fares high enough to attract drivers to the money? Would drivers still be signing up today if they knew upfront that *at these fare levels they are likely losing money*?


My feeling is that a life with full warnings and disclaimers is an unrealistic expectation. Conventional wisdom has proven to not be. Too many are falling for hearsay instead of vetting actual information. A lifestyle built on credit is proving to be disappointing for those paying attention. Options do exist.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Exactly why an emergency fund should be a priority. Put some aside in the good time, to get you through the bad times... When you look back, you will notice more good times than bad.


yup - the same unicorns and glitter view that Uber presents to drivers. <shrug> I sincerely hope you never have to see your 'rainy day fund' disappear in one fell swoop due to a disaster. Just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't give you the right to tell people that all they need to do is "put some aside in good times"... as if that's the answer to unemployment, underemployment, loss of a spouses income due to illness or worse, medical bills that are 100 times your annual income... and on, and on...
I know you are sincere in your wishes for everyone, but believing that everything is surmountable for everyone if they'd just put a $100 a week (or more) in the bank is simply wishful thinking.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Laws are written to manipulate and control... Government is bad at solving problems.


You do realize that not everyone share your libertarian viewpoint? Some people actually like how people working together with pooled resources (ie: government) get things done. Of course ANYTHING can be done better - but some of us would prefer to see them done as best as possible rather than not see them done at all.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I hear what you are saying. I just don't agree in giving the masses a pass on failing to plan for their own future. I'll borrow and spend and work myself to death because I am told by my government schools that it's my pathway into happiness. Hearsay verses information. Your results may vary.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

IMO, nothing to do with 'government' - everything to do with a free market society where expert marketers earn bug dollars to convince people to borrow and spend because a consumer society creates demand, which creates opportunity. The price we pay for freedom.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Life is better with financial breathing room. Give it a try sometime. The space between income and spending allows for less stress and more giving to needs as you encounter them. Normal is broke and stressful and people prefer normal. Build an emergency fund and if you don't like the results, go back to buying crap with payments.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

On a personal note, our household income is down 20% since 2010, I lost my job in 2012 and my wifey is quitting her job on June 1st (after 19 years; 16 of them paycheck to paycheck). Most likely to never see those income levels from employment ever again. We stopped being broke when we stopped borrowing to 'solve' issues. Paid back debt early and built savings. Looking forward to pursuing business ideas together. It is new territory for we us as I have 23 years of paycheck to paycheck experience. Growing a business slow and with cash and with realistic vision of when it fails (not using debt for a temporary fix) we can also go back to less stressful jobs, if needed. I suggest getting $1000.00 in savings and changing your life (if $1000.00 will change your life).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Laws are written to manipulate and control. I am not looking for full protection from life, government. Sink or swim business ownership cannot be 1 size fits all. If I borrowed, $40,000 for an UberX car and then got on here and whined about down time hours, everyone would see the foolishness in that. If the majority borrows $15,000 and can't break even, I saw the foolishness of that before I started driving. Grow a business slow and with cash isn't something that can be passed into law. Results vary. Government is bad at solving problems. Good luck with that social security thing, my friends.


Personally I like laws that manipulate and control folks into not breaking into my house, killing me and taking all my sh**.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Personally I like laws that manipulate and control folks into not breaking into my house, killing me and taking all my sh**.


So do I.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You do realize that not everyone share your libertarian viewpoint?


Do I realize no one else shares my viewpoint on everything? Yes. All my experience combination are unique to me and at the same time someone else has already experienced every one of them. Someone else has processed a better way of doing everything I want to do. Maybe I should research those processes for myself instead of sleep walking through my own life. New information leads to new perspectives. Your results may vary.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So the invaluable advice is as follows: avoid Uber, pursue government solutions for all my issues. Delay that emergency fund stuff. I will pass, thank you.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

My 'invaluable advice': ignore nothing. Life is all about what is pursued, avoided or delayed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Life is better with financial breathing room. Give it a try sometime. The space between income and spending allows for less stress and more giving to needs as you encounter them. Normal is broke and stressful and people prefer normal. Build an emergency fund and if you don't like the results, go back to buying crap with payments.


I have no idea what prompted this digression in to your personal rules for living, but I'm sure that drivers will find it immensely helpful to be lectured to.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I have no idea what prompted this digression in to your personal rules for living, but I'm sure that drivers will find it immensely helpful to be lectured to.


I guess my filter for this forum has been a bunch of victims, where's my disclosures when things haven't gone as planned and entitlement. If new ideas or ways of thinking about stuff is painful for you. Just vote for policies and laws for equal results for all.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Accuse me of being judgy; I like to think of it as merciful. Nothing changes til something changes. Each day offers a new chance to break bad habits and start good ones. Bad decisions in personal finances produces stress. Just because bad decisions about money are the norm, they shouldn't be desired.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

A little over a year ago, I asked a 10 year old where he thought money comes from and his answer was 'the President'. (I didn't lecture or scold him or even share my point of view). I am considering an age approiate strategy for my grand children. 1. money comes from work and sometimes gifts. 2. savings comes from the money that you decide not to spend. 3. debt and monthly payments are the most expensive way to purchase things. 4. some people believe that some things can only be purchased with debt, but you don't have to believe that way. How do those sound? Can anyone think of another way or better wording?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Just vote for policies and laws for equal results for all.


I believe you said just a bit ago something along the lines of "equal is in the eyes of the beholder".
Or maybe that was someone else - point being your perspective is...



> Accuse me of being judgy; I like to think of it as merciful. Nothing changes til something changes. Each day offers a new chance to break bad habits and start good ones. Bad decisions in personal finances produces stress. Just because bad decisions about money are the norm, they shouldn't be desired.


Hey, whatever floats your boat...
I don't know about 'judgy' -
but I can't remember ever reading a longer string of platitudes!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> A little over a year ago, I asked a 10 year old where he thought money comes from and his answer was 'the President'. (I didn't lecture or scold him or even share my point of view). I am considering an age approiate strategy for my grand children. 1. money comes from work and sometimes gifts. 2. savings comes from the money that you decide not to spend. 3. debt and monthly payments are the most expensive way to purchase things. 4. some people believe that some things can only be purchased with debt, but you don't have to believe that way. How do those sound? Can anyone think of another way or better wording?


Tuppins, I say - Tuppins.
Feed the birds.

And stay away from 10 year olds that aren't yours.
They put people in jail for stuff like that.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

T


Sly said:


> #2, the reasons the rates are low is because it is the only way the two companies can compete with each other. Neither can claim better drivers since all the smart ones work for both. So they have price wars and lower the fares in every market the share with one another. Thus, drivers are slitting their own throats working for both.
> #3, never purposely sabotage the company you work for. That is something expected from a Liberal with no character or moral compass, not someone you would want to do business with. Why would anyone want to hire you after you stab a previous employer/contractor holder in the back.
> #4, always do your best even when your not being compensated enough. Work on getting a better job with someone else who deserves your best. But always do your best even when they aren't deserving of it.


That's right , liberals with no morals sabotage anybody or anything to proof ther selfish agenda


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Enoch Shadkam said:


> T
> 
> That's right , liberals with no morals sabotage anybody or anything to proof ther selfish agenda


Sometimes sabotaging the company for which you work, even if it hurts you in the short run, is the only way to get them to change the working conditions.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

People can't change the truth, but the truth can change people. I would quit and move to something else. Why work doing something you hate ... (Oh yeah, remembers monthly payments game).


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sometimes sabotaging the company for which you work, even if it hurts you in the short run, is the only way to get them to change the working conditions.


What is your take on Nehemiah chapter 5? I see mortgages taken to buy food during a down time and then 2nd mortgage to pay the tax bill. The 1% cash returned I see as a baby starter emergency fund.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> What is your take on Nehemiah chapter 5? I see mortgages taken to buy food during a down time and then 2nd mortgage to pay the tax bill. The 1% cash returned I see as a baby starter emergency fund.


 Hmmm. I think he invented the word "altruism". And this Webster dude was fascinated by it, and decided to include it in his pages and page of words.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I guess my filter for this forum has been a bunch of victims, where's my disclosures when things haven't gone as planned and entitlement. If new ideas or ways of thinking about stuff is painful for you. Just vote for policies and laws for equal results for all.


Someone mentioned this one time and I was inspired by it.

_So I think Thomas Jefferson was saying, "Hey! We left England because it was a bogus place to live. So if we don't get some cool rules ourselves, we'd be bogus too._


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I think Nehemiah is also refusing his entitled benefits because of the tax burden on the lower and middle class.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

He almost sounds like a martyr.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

He sounds like he knows why he is blessed to me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I believe you said just a bit ago something along the lines of "equal is in the eyes of the beholder".


'Beauty'. I was meaning effectiveness of governmental interference.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds like a heck of a guy. I wonder if Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner, Billy Joel, et al were inspired by his charisma.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> 'Beauty'. I was meaning effectiveness of governmental interference.


Yeah - that's what I figured: Only the things you feel are objective are in the eyes of the beholder.

Fail.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I sincerely hope you never have to see your 'rainy day fund' disappear in one fell swoop due to a disaster. ...... I know you are sincere in your wishes for everyone, but believing that everything is surmountable for everyone if they'd just put a $100 a week (or more) in the bank is simply wishful thinking.


Thank you, and the good news is that I have 23 years experience of living paycheck to paycheck to fall back on if need be.

Some people don't take the chance on finding out for themselves if saving $100.00 for 10 weeks would change their life.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I believe you said just a bit ago something along the lines of "equal is in the eyes of the beholder".
> Or maybe that was someone else - point being your perspective is...
> 
> Hey, whatever floats your boat...
> ...


I love seeing platitudes get disarmed like this one"
"You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" " And you can catch more flies with mildew so what's your point?"----Dr Sheldon Cooper....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Fail.


At what? Relating to people that struggle with personal finances? False... Relating to people that pursue government to solve their problems? True that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

at being anything even remotely relevant to this website, this forum, or this message thread.
I'm hoping you will soon run out of steam and take your preaching to a blank wall somewhere instead of continuing to hijack other's posts to use as a soapbox.

lord, find him a street corner - somewhere far away


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, so even though 100% of Uber drivers that could save $1000.00, _would _benefit from saving $1000.00. Conventional wisdom says since 100% of Uber drivers _can't save $1,000.00, negeorgia is irrelevant by suggesting any do. *I am proof that people can change, when confronted with enough personal experience. Ignorance may be bliss, but thinking the government will do it for me isn't.*_


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

This forum is for business owners and owning your own business isn't a one size fits all deal. Small businesses have to profit to succeed. Small business owners that desire to succeed learn all they can from every source available. Driving for Uber is a simple start-up concept and is lots of folks first attempt at working for themselves. So here is some old guy that wants to see other small businesses have success. (Defined as see a profit and/or personal growth to assist in the next season of life.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

so -
start your own forum -
or AT LEAST YOUR OWN TOPIC
and let people who care about your preaching come to you

instead of hijacking other people's


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

ARG28 said:


> Dude don't condescend to me okay. First off, I'm from Boston and I love comedy so I know Louis CKs sh*t quite well. I shouldn't be surprised though what with the clever, sharp, intelligent sense of humor you clearly have as demonstrated by your not at all dated avatar that you do too. Second. I have a bachelors degree from a top 50 US liberal arts university -- I'm not some dumb, can't-do-anything-but-drive-people-around-for-a-living idiot. I'm a music teacher primarily and I do Uber and Lift on the side. Third I'm 28, so yeah I'm in my 20s but I'm a hell of a lot closer to the end of em than the beginning, and fourth, and most importantly, *I've worked more shit jobs than years I've lived* and I'm not exaggerating. I've waited tables at sh*t restaurants, countless retails gigs for min wage or close to it, landscaping, delivering newspapers, unpaid internships while in college, so please don't lecture me, or rather, steal someone else's lecture, about how I should do a sh*tty job well, cuz I'll bet I know that game better than you do. Also, do yourself a favor and change that dumb-ass avatar of a movie that wasn't even funny 20 years ago when it came out. Thanks for the comedy enlightenment though...when's the last time anyone remotely funny came outta Tampa anyway?


I wouldn't be touting that piece of paper as anything special. I know lots of educated idiots and judging by your grammar and spelling, you appear to be one. But hey, I'm just being judgemental by what you've presented us on a public message board.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Invaluable advice to all Uber drivers.... Get out of debt and fund your own retirement. Invaluable advice to one Uber driver.... Get out of debt and fund your own retirement.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll get on it right away.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I think they call that humanity.


I think they call that humility. Jeecheroo: Chapter 9 verse 666


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And as the US board of labor has said: 'nope, having a monopoly does not give you license to exploit your workers'. As a society we have standards we apply - and that's why in this country we no longer have 12 year olds working in coal mines and 10 year olds working in sweat-shops.
> 
> The 'sharing economy' is being exploited by corporations as a means to reap profits without paying the cost of any social responsibility.
> Do you think that Uber would have grown so quickly if it hadn't first built its system by setting fares high enough to attract drivers to the money? Would drivers still be signing up today if they knew upfront that *at these fare levels they are likely losing money*?


I was not even aware of Uber until July 2014. I don't care to think about how they grew quickly. I did see the get a car financed with Uber thing and cringe. Hearsay, public opinion driven by the media, and then expect government fixes when results suck is no way to make business decisions. I had to learn that the hard way for myself 20 years ago with Amway (upline encouraging using credit cards and put lots of 'business' miles on a car I had financed) and no money down real estate (then learned that not everyone makes paying their rent a priority). As I have said earlier learning from money mistakes is no mistake, failure to learn something is. My past business mistakes are on me and I am not a victim.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! I didn't know you were in Amway. Did you make it close to diamond level?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Wow! I didn't know you were in Amway. Did you make it close to diamond level?


LOL!!!!


----------

